# Humidity Trays



## glock34girl (Mar 28, 2013)

Today, I was doing some work with my orchid plants and was adding water to their humidity trays and it dawned on me.... Another possible horse poo idea but tell me what you think...

I have my sub adult species in mesh cubes cause deli cups are too small but I always worry about the humidity etc. this week, since Iam on break its not a terrible issue as I can spray all day however, I was wondering if anyone has ever placed the mesh cub lines with paper towel in a humidity tray to keep it humid and why were your results. Also, if you have any thoughts please respond even if you haven't tried it, especially if you see a potential problem.


----------



## gripen (Mar 28, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Today, I was doing some work with my orchid plants and was adding water to their humidity trays and it dawned on me.... Another possible horse poo idea but tell me what you think...
> 
> I have my sub adult species in mesh cubes cause deli cups are too small but I always worry about the humidity etc. this week, since Iam on break its not a terrible issue as I can spray all day however, I was wondering if anyone has ever placed the mesh cub lines with paper towel in a humidity tray to keep it humid and why were your results. Also, if you have any thoughts please respond even if you haven't tried it, especially if you see a potential problem.


I use Barbeque trays lined with moss and soaked in water. It raised the humidity in the cage from 20-60.


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow! Do you have a pic of that?


----------



## gripen (Mar 28, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Wow! Do you have a pic of that?


Not at the moment but I can try.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmmmm, interesting idea... Moss is an excellent source for keeping or raising humidity, as it retains water quite well.

Try using a shallow lid, packing some soil down, and pressing live moss (that you can peel off in sheets from the ground, rocks, approved forest areas) into it. Water/mist. The moss should stay alive, and you can mist it every couple of days.


----------



## Sticky (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought I heard something on this forum about white paper towels being bad for mantids. They release some toxin that killed someone's mantis. Is that right?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2013)

on Ians old site, there was a thread about the towels causing infertility in the females due to the chemicals in them.


----------

